# Colton or Nautilus FWX



## Guest (Nov 24, 2012)

> Looking to buy a back-up reel for less than $300.  Any thoughts of the Colton Torrent vs. the Nautilus FWX?  7/8wt.



What are your Primary Reels?


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

I've used both, and own the FWX. I like the FWX better. The Colton was nice, but I just like the FWX better. My buddy Alonzo had the Colton. The Colton weighs more than twice as much....


----------



## johnmauser (Sep 9, 2009)

Two completely different animals. Fwx is a superlight sealed drag reel with a drag built for small game like reds, bones, etc. The colton is a heavy reel with a drag that can stop any big game fish. Both great reels but designed for totally different applications. Also depends on your rod and what balances best.


----------



## Guest (Nov 24, 2012)

I would also look at a Colton CRG2 which is less then half(sale) then the Nautilus.


----------



## Dillusion (May 21, 2012)

I just got a colton torrent today and wow- this thing is a powerhouse. Precise drag clicks nice and loud...it's like a machine. It is a bit heavy though.


----------



## KnotHome (Jul 21, 2009)

> Two completely different animals. Fwx is a superlight sealed drag reel with a drag built for small game like reds, bones, etc.  The colton is a heavy reel with a drag that can stop any big game fish.  Both great reels but designed for totally different applications. Also depends on your rod and what balances best.


X2


----------



## Net 30 (Mar 24, 2012)

I have a bunch of reels, Tibor Everglades, Abel Super 8, Sage (Loop), Islander, Pate Bonefish and a couple of others.  Looking for a inexpensive 2nd reel for Reds, Trout, Snook that my 14-year old can use as he learns to Fly Fish.  Not too concerned about weight  - I think a bit of extra weight actually helps as a young one learns to cast.

By the way - 39 degrees here tonight on the Vineyard, blowing 35+, can't wait to get my ass back to FL before Xmas, splash the Whipray and thaw my bones!


----------



## el9surf (Dec 23, 2008)

I just picked up a Colton crgII on sale. I was really surprised at how nice it is for the price. They are on sale for the holidays via their website. It seems like a well built solid reel at half the price of the fwx. Also the drag on the Colton is substantially better than the fwx of comparable size. I don't have any fishing time with the Colton so time will tell how it holds up.


----------



## YAKFLY (May 8, 2012)

I have owned both and have caught nice size reds with both reels. I'm currently fishing my FWX cause the Colton's reel foot broke off and I haven't got around to sending it back to get fixed. 2 things about the Colton I didn't like, first it doesn't have a sealed drag which isn't really a big deal from a skiff but I wade a lot and at times the reel might get soaked or just dropped landing fish. Second it is a silent retrieve reel which I'm not a big fan of. But all and all the Colton CRII is a good reel for the $. Might think about the TFO BVK II,III.  Super large arbor and light at a $200 price range. Fished my buddy's BVK reel the other week and it preformed flaws less on several upper slot reds.


----------

